# OC in Cali- Window tint illegal???



## cepy (Feb 25, 2008)

I just bought 328i with premium, sport package with zenon light, and I need to wait for a couple month because of the rare color I ordered...(monaco blue with black leather & aluminum trim). 

Since I live in a very bright sunny area, I am trying to get a window tint. 
Is it illegal to do all sides tint?(of course, no windowshield side).
If it is illegal, I don't wanna do...and it is so ugly to do just half... what should I do..?


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

cepy said:


> I just bought 328i with premium, sport package with zenon light, and I need to wait for a couple month because of the rare color I ordered...(monaco blue with black leather & aluminum trim).
> 
> Since I live in a very bright sunny area, I am trying to get a window tint.
> Is it illegal to do all sides tint?(of course, no windowshield side).
> If it is illegal, I don't wanna do...and it is so ugly to do just half... what should I do..?


You could PAINT all your back windows BLACK and they wouldn't care. Now the front side windows, that's different. 
California law prohibits ANY tinting or material affixed to the driver or front passenger windows. The only exception is if you have a medically necessary reason, which must be cleared through the DMV. 
I got that from an Irvine, California PD posting dated 2004. I don't think it has changed. :dunno:

dj


----------



## cepy (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh, thank you. 
I didn't know.
I don't understand why they don't allow the front seat side tinting... -_- 
Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

You see front-side windows tinted ALL of the time in Southern California. That said, it's illegal. If you get a citation for it, you have to remove the film.

My son did just the rear side windows and rear window, not wanting to always be looking over his shoulder. Plus, really dark tint on those front windows isn't that safe anyways.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

cepy said:


> Oh, thank you.
> I didn't know.
> I don't understand why they don't allow the front seat side tinting... -_-
> Anyway, thanks.


The logic is they want cops to be able to see you clearly. Legally no tint is allowed. As a practical matter though if you go with a light or medium tint you probably won't get hassled.


----------



## Rennsurfer (Jan 17, 2008)

*Window tint is a strange issue in So Cal. My other car, an '87 Volvo 245DL 5spd. wagon, has been tinted since I owned it in 1994. I had the darkest tint available on the windows from the b-pillar back, and the two front doors done in the lightest possible. I've never been pulled over for that. I had my wife's '89 Volvo 244DL 5spd. sedan done the exact same way in 1994, as well. We've been divorced for 11 yrs. but I know she hasn't been pulled over, either.

What blows my mind, is that I see cars every day with very dark tint in So Cal. It's utterly amazing that they're even on the road. I can't seen a thing through the front door windows on most cars. Very confusing, to say the least. On my E21, I chose not to tint the windows.

On the other hand, I've many stories about people getting Fix-It tickets for having any kind of tint on their cars in many states. Except many of the southwestern states outside of California, of course. When I see a cop, I just put both hands on the steering wheel. It's never been a problem.

Good luck with whatever you end up choosing. *


----------



## bpautosound (Jul 9, 2007)

Law says if 70% of light can come through its legal with a catch.

""
(d) Notwithstanding subdivision (a), clear, colorless, and transparent 
material may be installed, affixed, or applied to the front side windows, 
located to the immediate left and right of the front seat if the following 
conditions are met: 

(1) The material has a minimum visible light transmittance of 88 percent. 

(2) The window glazing with the material applied meets all requirements 
of Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard No. 205 (49 C.F.R. 571.205), 
including the specified minimum light transmittance of 70 percent and 
the abrasion resistance of AS-14 glazing, as specified in that federal 
standard. 

(3) The material is designed and manufactured to enhance the ability 
of the existing window glass to block the sun's harmful ultraviolet A rays. 

(4) The driver has in his or her possession, or within the vehicle, 
a certificate signed by the installing company certifying that the 
windows with the material installed meet the requirements of this 
subdivision and identifies the installing company and the material's 
manufacturer by full name and street address, or, if the material was 
installed by the vehicle owner, a certificate signed by the material's 
manufacturer certifying that the windows with the material installed 
according to manufacturer's instructions meets the requirements of this 
subdivision and identifies the material's manufacturer by full name 
and street address. 

(5) If the material described in this subdivision tears or bubbles, 
or is otherwise worn to prohibit clear vision, it shall be removed 
or replaced.


----------



## rueg10 (Apr 6, 2009)

we had tint on all vehicles in four years of living in the OC... never had one ticket, and my 325 is 15% all around.

we've now lived in sacramento for one year, and i've had 2 tickets for the tint on my 325. the first one i paid the fine... this recent one i did not have that option, and had to remove.

overall i would say that they have more to worry about in southern california, and can't waste their time writing tint fix-it tickets.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

it's illegal to have any tint on the 3 front windows (windshield,driver and passenger side windows) I have been ticketed for it and had to remove it and get it signed off by a cop


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

6 Brit said:


> it's illegal to have any tint on the 3 front windows (windshield***,driver and passenger side windows) I have been ticketed for it and had to remove it and get it signed off by a cop


* - Except for the top 4 inches of the windsheild.


----------



## Joeyv821 (Feb 27, 2009)

I just got new tint on my 540i, 8% on the back and 15% on the front, looks great, and so far so good.

my brother in law has a 06' 5 series and has limo (5%) on all 5, and 70% on the front, has his head and tail lights (not my style) tinted, and still no ticket, his has been for a couple years, I live in anaheim, and travel quite often to LA county, hollywood area, and he lives in riverside, and works in OC.


----------



## Vodka G (Jan 18, 2006)

had my windows tinted on ALL of my cars (now and before) NEVER got any hassel from cops 

but i do a med/light tint 30%-ish all around (none of that 15% or less crazy stuff)


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Joeyv821 said:


> I just got new tint on my 540i, 8% on the back and 15% on the front, looks great, and so far so good.
> 
> my brother in law has a 06' 5 series and has limo (5%) on all 5, and 70% on the front, has his head and tail lights (not my style) tinted, and still no ticket, his has been for a couple years, I live in anaheim, and travel quite often to LA county, hollywood area, and he lives in riverside, and works in OC.


does not mean that it's legal just because you have not been ticketed yet...

and yes about the windshield top 4 inches hahaha:rofl:


----------



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

There is the letter of the law and "spirit" of the law. 
The spirit of the law is to allow police to see inside your vehicle at night, and for the driver to see out of the vehicle at night. 

You could do a 70% on the side windows, and maybe a 60% on the rear and you should be fine... 

There are some companies that make near clear films for those that only care for UV reduction. There are some 78% and even 90% films available that you could do for the windshield that would be barely noticeable, especially if the rest of the car is 70%.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

bottom line...my faters best friend is a cop...he is the one who signed off my ticket, and he is also the one who told my no tint is allowed on the front 3 windows. I believe him over the stuff I am going to hear on the board...oh and he is a cop in Santa Ana as well, you know...the oc. I am gonna stick with what the cop says, no offense

this also does not mean I won't risk doing it again because hey it looks great! But the OP asked if it was legal or not and as far as I know it is not legal to tint the front 3 windows AT ALL


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

6 Brit said:


> *bottom line...my faters best friend is a cop...he is the one who signed off my ticket, and he is also the one who told my no tint is allowed on the front 3 windows. I believe him over the stuff I am going to hear on the board...oh and he is a cop in Santa Ana as well, you know...the oc. I am gonna stick with what the cop says, no offense
> *
> this also does not mean I won't risk doing it again because hey it looks great! *But the OP asked if it was legal or not *and as far as I know it is not legal to tint the front 3 windows AT ALL


Seems to me I said this in post #2. Everybody else stating they haven't been ticketed are either in denial, or like you, accept their fate for tinting the front windows. That's fine if you want to run the risk of being pulled over at ANY time, for doing nothing wrong. Oh yeah, you tinted your windows. :dunno:

dj


----------



## Ilovemybeamer14 (Jul 18, 2009)

i had heard that only 50% can be used on the front passenger and driver side. and then anything u want in the back so imma just go with like a 30 or maybe a bit lowe all around cause imma get a doctors note for my eyes. that would be the other option just get a doctors note saying that you would need it and it would benefit your eye site during the day.


----------



## chp10_8 (Mar 12, 2009)

Eyes are not gonna get you cleared for affixing a removable film you will still get a citation to have it removed no tint is allowed on the front driver/passenger windows no matter how light it is.


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

I thought a doctors note saying that a patient has sensitive eyes was able to be cleared through DMV?


----------



## john5 (Nov 2, 2008)

why attrackt the attention of cops in this day and age (esp in CA) when the economny is bad and they are looking for ways to increase revenue. I say skip the tint and save yourself a bunch of headaches and unjust harrasement from the police.


----------



## chp10_8 (Mar 12, 2009)

Killjoy said:


> I thought a doctors note saying that a patient has sensitive eyes was able to be cleared through DMV?


that gives you the right to wear those big sunglasses


----------



## atr_hugo (Oct 8, 2007)

chp10_8 said:


> that gives you the right to wear those big sunglasses


Dam, hard to argue with that! :rofl:


----------



## Visalia745 (Jul 1, 2009)

The only thing you can have on the side windows is a clear UV film. It's not tint as it is clear but it does cut down on the UV transmission and cuts down a little on the heat coming through. It is legal since its clear but again no tint is allowed on the 2 front side windows.

It's just a gamble if you get it and you get stopped. Sometimes you do...sometimes you don't.


----------



## Wolf-Strong (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is the thing, the law states that you can not have tint on the driver/passenger front door windows or windshield (except top 4"). Everything behind the driver can be tinted as dark as you want though. The reason for this is that cops want to be able to see what the driver is doing for their own safety in case someone plans to pull out a gun. There is also the law where you have to have a license plate on the front of the vehicle (and there are some rules to this as well, though the factory mounting point is best). 

With that said though, it all depends on your area. If you go to LA, chances are you will get cited for both the license plate and front window tint very quickly, however down here is North San Diego County (Vista, Oceanside, Escondido, Encinitas), they won't give a second though for the license plate, and are pretty lenient on the tint. So if you just don't want to worry about any of that and want to stay legal, just don't tint the front windows and put on the plate.


----------



## chp10_8 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wolf-Strong said:


> Here is the thing, the law states that you can not have tint on the driver/passenger front door windows or windshield (except top 4"). Everything behind the driver can be tinted as dark as you want though.


Not entirely true on the windshield there is a AS1 line on every windshield the "eyebrow" must not come any lower then the AS1 line or you can be cited for a "AS1 Tint Violation"


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

Sometimes even if you drive with your windows down and cops see rear tints, they will pull you over and make you put your front windows up to see if you have tints. Really dumb. Cop pulled me over for that one time, I put my windows up, he "apologized" and let me go. LAPD is broke though so what can you expect.

If you still want to get front windows tints though, I recommend getting darker ones in the back, so the front ones don't look so dark, and drive with your sunroof cover open, let some light in to the inside of your car, it won't look as dark.


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

And yes if you get a note from a doctor about a skin condition or something it is very possible to get approval from the DMV to have front window tints.


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

PS sort of OT but I've noticed most if not all SUVs (maybe even pickups and minivans, but I haven't paid attention) come with darker windows in the back STOCK, regardless of make. Our new Benz GL is like that at first I thought Benz only does that, but I've seen it on cheaper cars like Ford and Dodge. Can anyone confirm that? It's interesting, they never do it on sedans and coupes stock


----------



## steveo90290 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, tint on the front windows is illegal. With some diligence you can avoid, or get out of tint tickets.


----------



## atr_hugo (Oct 8, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how does California deal with out-of-state visitors with tinted front side windows? Or is it a fine only if the car is registered in CA?


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

The whole idea of illegal tinted windows is ridiculous. If the cops in CA stopped every car and cited every driver who had tinted windows, they'd have no time to stop the real criminals. :thumbdwn:


----------



## JagConvert (May 18, 2009)

BnWBMW said:


> Sometimes even if you drive with your windows down and cops see rear tints, they will pull you over and make you put your front windows up to see if you have tints.


If the only reason they pulled you over was because they saw rear tint and wanted to check your other windows it would be an illegal detention. But if you had no front plate, or had something hanging from your rearview mirror or some other minor vehicle code violation, then they could stop you and inquire further. However, I would refuse to roll my windows up if they asked--they have no justification to make that request.


----------

